
Why I Trained Myself Not to Be a ‘Woman in Tech’ - liberatus
https://open.buffer.com/talking-about-diversity/
======
fallinghawks
Being a woman in technology (late 80s-2012ish) was always incidental to the
job, something others pointed out to me ("You know you're a role model for
other women, right?" "Uhhhh..."), or something that occurred to me for ten
minutes on a weekend once every few years. I don't share the author's belief
that "gender blindness" is a bad thing -- IMO all genders need to realize and
believe that gender is simply irrelevant to the work, neither a benefit nor a
disadvantage.

